# Work as Solicitor in Dubai



## Loza (May 19, 2008)

Hello

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai and they are arranging for us to come over to meet the company and have a look round for a few days at the beginning of June.

In the UK I am a qualified solicitor and was wondering if anyone has an idea how easy it would be for me to obtain a job out there.

I have tried contacting recruitment consultants but so far I am not even receiving acknowledgements..... From looking through the site I understand that this is quite common, if annoying. But it doesnt really help with the decision on whether to relocate


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello

I think you best bet would be to contact a few of the law firms directly, tell them you will be in the country at the start of June and available for meetings if they have any vacancies.

Whilst I am not defending the recruitment agancies, many companies do not treat enquiries as serious unless an applicant shows some commitment to moving to the UAE, such as spending some time out here.

Good luck


_


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

thats very true, they dont think you are serious until you get out here


----------



## Loza (May 19, 2008)

Thank you for the pointer - I will try the direct approach..... fingers crossed


----------

